# Cinder in Madras, OR. Kennel



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Got an email...Cinder has been placed in a rescue!!! Whoo Hooo!!!*

*Cinder*



Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Senior
Size: Large
*From: Jefferson County Kennels *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Cinder*


var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'Adoption Fee is:$65.00

Adoptions include:
First round of vaccinations
Rabies vaccination and Jefferson County Dog License (if residing in Jefferson County)
Leash, collar & ID Tag
Free Vet Exam
\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();Adoption Fee is:$65.00

Adoptions include:
First round of vaccinations
Rabies vaccination and Jefferson County Dog License (if residing in Jefferson County)
Leash, collar & ID Tag
Free Vet Exam
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Jefferson County Kennels *

Madras, OR

Phone: 541-475-6889
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now this one I'd take


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Did you contact them? We could set up a transport if he is still available?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is so beautiful and another golden life saved. YEAH!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's great


----------

